# INFP or INFJ? (My on-going internal debate of 6 years+)



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll slap a poll up just because, lmao - but try to refrain from voting; at least until i've made a few posts? <3

Uhh, ok.. So yeah! I've always classified myself as an INFP, ever since I first learned about mbti which was back during my mid-teens. The 'INF' part is all but absolute, and i've just been torn up between the 'P' and the 'J' for as long as I can remember. (In my eyes, they're the exact same;while at the same time, they're completely backwards.)

In the end (i.e. right now) I just decided that i'm either an INFP with strong J tendences, or vice versa. (and I can pretend to be content with that, but trying to interpret and understanding my own personal identity ranks rather highly on my heriarchy of internal values... So in other words, it's a real *big *piss off!) XD

I took the quiz on this site shortly after registering - I _never_ rely mbti quizzes though, I find them enjoyable and possibly somewhat accurate, but never exact. (Arbitrary percentages and randomly assigned values? I need precision! XD I don't want to half-ass my own personal identity, i'd rather hear the opinions and confirmations of others before coming to a conclusion on something that important to me. I don't know why, but it _*needs*_ to be 100% correct for whatever reason. Kinda silly really!)

*Your Preferences: INFJ
*Introversion (I): |||||||||||||||||||| 80%
Extroversion (E): ||||| 20%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||||| 75.68%
Sensation (S): |||||| 24.32%

Thinking (T): |||||||| 30.43%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||||||| 69.57%

Judging (J): ||||||||||||| 53.33%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||| 46.67%

=====
*If you'd like a little bit of background...*
I was very accident-prone as a kid, and somewhat bullied at a young age (around the 4-6 year range by guys who were 11 or older.) At age 5-12, I was rather friendly/talkative, but i've only ever prefered small groups of people as opposed to large crowds. As I got older, I very slowly became more and more withdrawn, mainly due to unnecessary rebuke from teachers over completely silly things; the more this occurred, the more concluded that "attention = bad." I still retained the same friends and pleasant demeanour. I suppose during this time I was rather emotional, but only at home: When poked/prodded/imposed upon by a younger (and incredibly-frustrating-at-the-time) sibling, or if I was accused/yelled at/scolded for committing some indiscretion that I didn't actually commit.

In highschool, I became a loner - in the sense that, I genuinely preferred to hang out on my own, in the shade, someplace quiet & relaxing (and I still have that same preference now, about a decade later.) I'll admit though, the few times where I was completely alone, it was pretty damn boring! Luckily, I wasn't alone very often - i've always been a complete friend magnet; all I had to do was be my loner self. I'd mind my own business during lunch, and it seemed like just about every second week that someone new had started sitting there and was trying to talk to me. (Honestly, i'd finish eating my lunch, stand up to walk off.. and within 3 seconds, every zombie-ass on that rather long bench started levitating in order to follow me.) In retrospect, I find it all quite hilarious. xP

I never had any significant hassles from fellow students during highschool. I was the loner, and possibly came off as a bit of a nerd - but no one ever started on me. (I was stronger than most of the "cool" guys, so there was this snarky, impromptu mutual-respect - but only because they knew deep down that i'd make a total fool out of them if they ever tried anything.) In retrospect, I also find this quite hilarious. (Are school subjects relevant to this? I liked English the most, but the teachers _all_ sucked! I loved science, until it became heavily math-oriented... I abhorred maths; I still do. I achieved top math grades not knowing wtf I was doing, and my english grades were absolutely deplorable. Every. Single. Year... (Goes to shows just how stupid highschool trully is, huh?)

I eventually left towards the end of highschool, in order to study IT and horticulture in a more mature (16-80 year olds) environment. I picked IT because I spent most of my alone time on the computer and they're just "easy to understand". Horticulture I chose because I have a certain affinity for nature; plants, animals, environment, etc.)

As things currently stand, i'm a _complete_ hermit! I never go anywhere, I don't socialize at all, and i've been virtually friendless for close to 7 years now. (Surprisingly this doesn't bother me at all. I've become somewhat complacent, and if anything, i'm probably under-exaggerating this last part.)

=====
*A few random tidbits of info...*
- I have a very strong and intricate system of internal values which I adhere to. (I like to analyze things, and then weigh up the "information & loose facts" against my "gut feeling" and "internal value hierarchy."
- I'm extremely analytical of other people's personalities and mindsets, not consciously or anything, I just poke around inside their head, inferring and categorizing them & their choices in accordance to my values and outlook on life.
- Hermit; I'm very selective about the people that I spend time with... It's pretty much impossible to offend me, and I can tolerate just about anyone (I'd describe it as kind of like me throwing up a buffer between myself and others?) Anyhow, I like to avoid unnecessary conflict, infighting and confrontations. I'll try to "deem" someone as either emotionally compatible or incompatible before "committing" or "accepting" that person into my life (my life is 99% stress free, and I like it that way.) I like to take time away in order to meditate or reflect on things, but I never feel "down." That internal flame never stops burning.)
- I live with my head "10 steps in the future at all times", as I like to describe it. In other words, i'm very perceptive and i'll try to predict everything.
- I read people effortlessly.
- I honestly believe that I have some form of OCD

=====
********ww.infjorinfp.com/docs/highlightstour.htm

*1. Confirm your Temperament: *
A: The catalyst. (The Improviser is also accurate, although slightly less so.)

*2. Informing or Directing.*
A: "I display both, but I hands down prefer the informing method."
(This makes INFJ's look insanely bossy!) XD

*3. Choose an interaction style:*
A: I feel 60% behind the scenes, 40% chart the course.

*4. Decide whether your F energy goes inward or outward.*
A: I could stare at this all day, Fe and Fi both feel extremely important and I can't seem to pick one over the other. Same deal with Ni and Ne (I could go with Fi > Fe, but it doesn't mean much when i'm this uncertain.)

*5. Consider your tertiary process.*
A: I associated with 80% or more of INFJ traits on this page, not much connection with INFP here at all.

=====
...There's a lot more that I could write. Feel free to ask me questions, or throw any custom questionnaires my way. This has plagued me for the longest time, and i'd really appreciate the help. (Besides, I think mbti is one of those things where you should have others assess you, and not decide on it yourself.) ^^


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

INFJ seems pretty close. Whether or not you're a clean INFJ fit is another story, but it's probably your best-fit MBTI type and I would probably rule out INFP. You are just too intuitive (down to the awkwardness around sensation related issues), it seems that pretty much everything comes from a place of intuition with you. 

What you are calling introversion is probably not really introversion in the sense you mean it but to me seems to be a learned pattern of behavior, either due to some sort of social anxiety, inability to effectively navigate social circumstances, etc. I suspect that if these aspects were removed you'd probably level out a little more in terms of I/E. It's almost as if you decided that you were best as a loner or hermit and have made that a persona (and modified your life to fit that image) whether or not you really are that deep down. It's one thing to sort of be in your head all the time, or even introverted from a cognitive standpoint, its another to believe that you are best shutting everything out around you. Though that is often true (to a degree) of introverts (since the world is often the big bad scary place they'd rather retire from) its usually not as pronounced as people try to make it. A person can be a loner and still be very extraverted cognitively if all they think about is what is going on around them.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I would say Fi instead of Fe

Some stuff doesn't add up so, That is all I will include


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

_*Edit: *Took the Ennegram quiz and it gave me 5w6 (Though I feel that I connect with a 5w4, or even a (4w5 for that matter) on a much deeper level based on what I read.)_



LiquidLight said:


> You are just too intuitive (down to the awkwardness around sensation related issues), it seems that pretty much everything comes from a place of intuition with you.


It feels that way. I always have a hunch or a notion about something, and if I don't then i'm practically just guessing. I usually guess things right. It's probably why I have so much trouble deciding between the Ne and Ni, because it seems like I do both a damn lot. (I've noticed that I say things like "probably", "potentially", "Most likely", etc. Smells to me like a mish mash of observation, intuition and prediction.)




LiquidLight said:


> What you are calling introversion is probably not really introversion in the sense you mean it but to me seems to be a learned pattern of behavior, either due to some sort of social anxiety, inability to effectively navigate social circumstances, etc. I suspect that if these aspects were removed you'd probably level out a little more in terms of I/E. [It's almost as if you decided that you were best as a loner or hermit and have made that a persona (and modified your life to fit that image) whether or not you really are that deep down.


Yes, the extreme introversion was most likely my way of adapting. (If I feel like I can't be myself around people, I want nothing to do with said people and would opt to leave. Of course school is compulsory at that age, so running away and distancing myself isn't a viable option! So i'm forced to adapt - which i'm versatile and pretty good at - by either conforming to other people's standards, and altering my personality to be comaptible; or excluding myself from situations and making myself as least noticable as possible. I did both, but preferred the latter because at least I stayed true to myself.



LiquidLight said:


> It's one thing to sort of be in your head all the time, or even introverted from a cognitive standpoint, its another to believe that you are best shutting everything out around you. Though that is often true (to a degree) of introverts (since the world is often the big bad scary place they'd rather retire from) its usually not as pronounced as people try to make it. A person can be a loner and still be very extraverted cognitively if all they think about is what is going on around them.


I wouldn't say that I believe i'm best off "shutting everything out around me." I tend to assimilate and take in my surroundings as much as possible, but in a way that allows me the time to consider and think. I'm almost always aware of things going on around me in some way or another, I just learned to be highly observant and that it's best to do this from a distance where i'm not called or relied upon; I can leave myself open and mull things over at my own pace. I hypothesize and theorize a lot, and it's not very often that I feel compelled to share any of this with others (unless someone approaches me seeking my advice or opinion.) I generally don't open my mouth unless I feel that I have a very good idea or inderstanding of what i'm talking about. (My thoughts are my own and I probably understand them best, why should I feel the need to share them with people? kinda thing.)

I throw up that "buffer" and then take things in freely, the world isn't all that scary or damaging. Regardless, I can't see myself not being distant and observant, otherwise things would be too "Face-paced" for me to take things in, think, categorize, predict, etc... I dunno. I'll have to look into this one a little later when I have more time.

Thanks for your feedback! ^^



myjazz said:


> I would say Fi instead of Fe
> 
> Some stuff doesn't add up so, That is all I will include


Thanks, and yeah - It's frustrating reading something about one type, feeling that it's a darn close match, but then reading the next section and relating to practically nothing.

If I had to choose i'd go with Fi over Fe, but choosing between Ne and Ni seems nigh impossible. ><;


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Felidire

Would you mind filing out the questionnaire http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html .

Mostly because I see a type or at least so far Fi and I want to be sure and while making sure of no biased answer on my behalf. 

Tks


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd say Fe over Fi due to the fact that you couldn't define if your values were external or internal on number 4.
The "*A few random tidbits of info...*" gives me a hunch that you don't use Ne.

My hunch is INFJ over INFP atm.


----------



## Inanna (Jun 12, 2012)

I voted INFP because:
1. You don't already "know." The "j's" of the world, "know." Which brings us to #2.
2. You have trouble committing or accepting people into your world until you "give it time." Big P sign.
3. Your values are who you are...they rule you. Even if this means not allowing some people into your life or the ability to be in a relationship with them. It is more important to be true to yourself than to please others.
4. You "jump" around in life a bit..this is another big P sign. Monotony, drudgery and the mundane bore you. They would not bore an INFJ. 
5. I am guessing you don't like people to "coddle" or "control" you. You don't "coddle" or "control" others..and you would appreciate the same in return. YOu just want people to tell you what they want, but don't try to manipulate your feelings in any way.
6. LET OTHER LET YOU BE YOU! 

I may be totally off base, but I am an INFP and really "felt" much of your internal struggle with this. I score higher as an INFJ on tests...but in reality, I am a true P.

Good luck!


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Inanna
Would say that the Fi in your view is the Dom function here?


----------



## Inanna (Jun 12, 2012)

myjazz said:


> @_Inanna_
> Would say that the Fi in your view is the Dom function here?


Totally. I am a counselor (LPC) and I can truly "feel" another's pain. It is excruciating at times if they are dealing with trauma, abuse, etc. It is great for empathy, but it also takes a toll on me. I find the only way to "restore" is to spend time in solitude.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I would say INFP then , even in his post he mention's from a early age Fi predominating the course as well, In a conflicting way also slightly.


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

* *




*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?
*
Vindictive - (Forgiving)
Facetiousness - (Tight-assed?) XD
Honest - (Dishonest)
Vigilant - (Negligent)
Empathic - (Apatehtic)

There's a lot more i'd like to include... (I even had to cram "cautious" and "observant" together as "vigilant" in order to make room.) :I

*2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.*

Well I think that a forgiving personality is something to be admired, if everyone was more forgiving then it would 
probably be a much better world. (It takes someone special to be able to hand out second chances, and who's willing to forgive others for their wrong-doings; be they intentional or non.) These people get walked over and used so often that it's kind of sad, and while I personally think they're naive and that i'd never want this trait, I can't help but respect them. I never take their forgivingness for granted. (The ones who use and abuse the kind & forgiving people are a prime examples of those who bear the brunt of my schadenfreude and my scorn.)

Historically, I always loved being able to make people laugh and smile. I'll poke fun at anything that's everything; 
myself and my misfortunes; other people and their misfortunes; serious issues and things that probably shouldn't be joked about. If you can't at least laugh at your own misfortunes and/or shortcomings, then I percieve that person as a tight-ass and I find it exceedingly difficult to take them seriously. _(I don't mean this to be offensive to anyone, so please take everything I say with a grain of salt.)_ Incidentally, a lot of people like this claim not to be able to take me seriously for the opposite reason, that i'm always happy, smiling, or laughing at supposedly inappropriate moments... I can't think of anything positive to say here, it's almost depressing thinking about how dull life would be if I lived this way.) Well I think you have far more to gain in life from dishonesty than the other way around. On the other hand, the more you gain over time as a result of your trickery, the more you have to lose, and the longer the fall. I also think you'd have far more to lose. I was more the "conniving deceiver" in my younger years, it takes charisma, intelligence and skill to utilize this effectively, so I half-heartedly admire those who can pull it off. As I got older I became more candid, truthful and straight to the point. I can be dishonest if I have to be, but I prefer being me.

As I mentioned, I had wanted to say "cautious" and "observant" so I just stuffed them both into this category. I suppose this trait could be burdensome at times, leading a more daring and care-free life would surely be more enjoyable.

If someone is going through intense suffering or emotional trauma, then I can connect with and essentially feel whatever it is they're experiencing (Even though I don't know what it is they're going through, I know exactly what it is they're going through - It makes bugger all sense.) Some appreciate this, some get pissed off at it; sometimes I think it would be easier if I could just tell people to "Get over it. I do." - I probably wouldn't be any worse off if I treated people like such, but i'm usually understanding. (This functions in tandem with my caution/observance/vigilance, and should I spot someone that I feel is undeserving of my empathy, or empathy in general (i.e. Doing a "poor me" and seeking to use others), then they'll be hit with my vindiction and scorn. (and yes, i'll be highly apathetic - so I certainly know the value of this trait.))

*3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?*

"Go exploring, make friends, have fun!" (and that's exactly how i'd say it.)

*4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?*

"Always be careful, and never forget who you are."

So long as you know yourself, your capabilities and your limits, then - extraordinary circumstances aside - I don't think there'll ever be a time in your life where you won't be not fine.

*5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year?*

Honestly? I think i'd be mighty tempted to knock off a bank... Then, pick a country with beautiful 
jungles/forests/wilderness (and dangerous animals) and then live out the rest of my there trying to survive. Of course, if I could do that without knocking off a bank then I would, because spending my last year of life in a prison cell sounds rather dull. (and if I was married or dating someone, then obviously i'm not going to just up and vanish on them.)

*6. Why aren't you doing this now?*

I'd love to! ... But it seems pretty stupid, even by my standards! XD (I like to test myself, instinct and survival is 
especially high on my list of values, but the aformentioend scenario is more one of a last resort. If I did that now, i'm sure i'd feel exhilirated and alive, but I feel there's more potential for happiness for me here.At least for now.

Should I ever become widowed to someone that I was extremely close to, then I can't see myself wanting to pursue another relationship - in which case, yeah... It's jungle time! <3

*7. What do you really want in your truest self? 
*
Emotional & Spiritual attunement. (Either for just myself, or myself and a partner.)

*8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?*

Nothing. Those are my ideals and i'll damn well stick to 'em! (They will take time to achieve, and I'm not the type of 
person who's accustomed to settling for second best.)

*9. What are your defense mechanisms?*

*Little, methodical checklist:* _(It's exceedingly rare that this thing ever reache #3.)_
*1. Overabundance of caution -* avoid or solve the problems before they arise.
*2. Distance myself -* allay the problems that I failed to anticipate until I have an effective means of eradicating them.
*3. Rebuke -* take on noticably blunt/sature/harsh/snappy/candid demeanor; if the problem encroaches upon my personal space, then i'm not going to be very pleasant.
*4. Mental abuse &/ verbal aggression -* general hostility in direct response to the problem or those associated with it, should things persists.
*5. Intent to maim -* RUPTURED SPLEEN or GTFO! XD (Things would obviously be really bad at this stage, having been subject to a continuous and severe amount of distress, with persistently violated (or no) personal space.) It would take a while for things to elevate to this point.

*10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?*

(From a personal standpoint...) Practice a healthy amount of restraint; Take things in moderation; Be true to yourself; Love and respect yourself; ....Broccoli? (yearite, spinach > broccoli any day!)

*11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?*

Depends, in many situations that should be considered "non-threatening" - I usually feel uneasy, out of place, etc. In an ideal situation, i'm laid-back, friendly, easygoing, if I know you well enough then i'll try to make you laugh (especially if you're eating or drinking something - i'm even willing to sacrifice some limited self-dignity if it'll result in you making an opportunistic mess.) I also like to speak my mind if I like the people i'm around.

*12. What is your predominant fault?*

I suppose, my inability to ask for or accept help from people (at least without feeling like I owe them something?)
(A good example is when I almost lost my left eye and had to walk a fair ways back to my house. I was pretending to yawn every time a car drove past (oncoming traffic) so that they wouldn't "see the blood, pull over and offer to help.")

*13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

I feel at ease and connected to myself most days. As for others, it kind of depends - I get lost in the moment and don't really consider it (if there's strong connection then there's less need to assimilate and analyze because everything is resonant?) Generally speaking, it's just a slightly amplified/elated version of the normal me. More generous, more open.

*14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

Callous, Cynical and apathetic. (Towards others and the entire world.) It's not often that I feel disconnected from 
myself, and even when I do, I know i'll perk up and reconnect shortly. "It's probably just something 'electro-chemical' in the brain - probably something that I caused; I shouldn't blame my body for this. It'd be best if I just sleep this slump off."

*15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien **force that drives or pushes you down.*

.... *fapfapfap?* Lmao! Joking. XD

Actually, i'm incredibly good at coping with addiction. I like believe that i'm incredibly strong-willed. This determination is something rather high up on my list of values, and if I gave in to petty addiction, then by my standards that would "make me weak." I would look down upon myself if this were the case, and this would make me very miserable. Honestly, if it wasn't a severe health detriment, then i'd love to take up smoking for a few years and then straight out quit, cold turkey, just "to prove a point." I'm sure there's something, but I just can't think of anything significant... Sorry.

*16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?*

Takign up smoking in order prove a point about "addiction"?

Actually there's a LOT of things. I consider myself a bit of a survivalist, obviously survival ranks among top few of my list of values

Oh, and check this one out... _"Waterslides"_ - I just get this overpowering feeling that some ******* who went down before me tacked a razor blade to the side with a piece of chewing gum, and that unless I want to risk being subject to some seriously gaping wound, it's not worth the risk. (Crazy, huh!? and those slides look like so much darn fun too! ;^

*17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?*

Trust, belief and understanding in myself ... and a tid-bit of motivation. <3

*18. What is your own personal mission statement?*

Always endeavour to - in your dying moments, as you reflect upon your past - feel content with the life that you've lead. So long as i'm always mindful about that final piece of my life's puzzle, then the remainder of my life is mostly an open and free ride of interpretation, prediction and hopefully enjoyment.






myjazz said:


> Would you mind filing out the questionnaire.


Sure thing. ^^


* *




*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
99% stable, 99% stress-free at all times; no noteworthy illnesses or conditions...
Male, 22/1990, currently in a relatively good state of mind.

Only thing that may negatively affect my answers is over-analysis, so i'll try to answer them without excessive thinking.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*
Well my first impression was "Uhh, there's more than one... What do I do?" :I
My second impression was "Damn, this site really doesn't make it easy to "copy/paste" their photos." :III

*First picture that caugt and held my attention was:*
ttp_://farm9.static.flickr.com/8469/8372215041_4223b7304e.jpg_
"At first I thought this was photo-manipped Dr. House... Give him a vigorous tan and dye his hair an unusual colour and i'm betting he'd look pretty damn close? Not sure what else to write, but I think this guy looks pretty cool.

*Second picture which drew my gaze:*
ttp_://farm9.static.flickr.com/8219/8372609585_4227e02dc9.jpg_
At first I thought "Must be trying to drag food to his nest... Uh, that grass doesn't look very palatable... OH! Derp, he's trying to get a drink. Sheesh. Careful little dude!" - Then I focused in more on the ambient green, the reflection, and then began trying to guess what's in the surroundings/background. Assuming it's not a manip, this is a pretty nice shot imo.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

*Initial thoughts:* Argh! Geez, you've gotta be shitting me... (50% irritation, 50% humor.)
* Outward reaction*: "That did not just... *sigh* Alright, so which one of you guys pissed in the fuel tank?" >>;

*Internal thoughts following initial break down:* *Sigh* "Never rely on other people... I wonder how far out of town we are? Wonder if phones get reception this far out? If not, and assuming this bucket is beyond immediate repair, then which direction should I walk in in order to get back home fastest? Do I have enough water to even pull that off? ..Should I flog someone else's water bottle before taking off just incase? Did we pass by any recent truckstops? ... Whatever, lets just look at the darn car first, see if we can't get it fixed.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

*Think (A):* "Get real, the car's already fallen apart once, if it's gonna break down on the way back home then i'd rather it not be at 3am..."

*Think (B):* "Yeah right... You're gonna get absolutely sloshed, i'm gonna end up walking home and then i'll never trust you again..."

*Think (C):* "I'm gonna feel extremely uncomfortable and out of place if I go. Maybe I can wander off someplace else for the duration. I'll agree because the you were nice enough to drive us/let us use (presumably) your car, and offer not to drink. If you do drink, then it'll definitely say something about your personality and values."

*React (D):* "Yeah yeah, No worries."

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

*Inward reaction:* "Wow, how'd you come up with that? I thought you were smarter than that... Maybe he's just drunk and babbling? xD"
*Outward response:* I'd either say nothing - or if it was something severe, and they'd just insulted me unwittingly, i'd probably burst out laughing.

Maybe i'll discuss with them exactly why i'm laughing, or maybe not. Everyone else is entitled to their own opinions, no matter how flawed I perceive them to be; though I would seriously consider that person's "compatability" with myself following that point. If they wanted my take or perspective on things, then i'd more than likely give it to them; if not then I probably wouldn't offer (not in a car full of potential drunks, anyways!). If we did discuss things and they were firm in their beliefs, or if I felt the discussion turning more into a debate, then the conversation with: "Whatev... Hey, you're entitled to believe whatever you want. It doesn't bother me one way or the other."

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Previous meaning something that I no longer believe, or from the previous paragraph? That really depends just hor provocative that something is. I might turn a blind eye... Or say if it was someone on the street torturing a stray animal, I may just assault the guy there and then. (I have a lot of difficulty trying to single out a belief and then fabricate a situation to where it would apply.)

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

*In no particualr order:* Vindication, Identity, Wisdom, Intervention(_being in a position to help the ones I care about_), Perception, Health, Survival, Caution, strong-will, strong & meaningful emotional bonds... There's a lot more that I know i'm forgetting, but these are the first that come to mind.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I'd say it's the process by which I gain various insights into other people's situations, without having to directly or deeply know them beforehand - and then apply my understanding in order to offer that person fundamentally sound and helpful advice.

If I could change one aspect of my personality, it'd probably be my lack of self-motivation and ambition. Why? Because it's something of a universal modifier, and by addressing that, i'd inadvertantly be changing a number of other personality traits for the better. (I feel i've everything that matters, I just lack the drive.)

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

They're triggered in just about every situation that I can imagine, and I pay them a great deal of consideration. They're strongest when i'm faced with any decision in which a person or several people are directly involved; the more cautious, suspecting, or untrusting that I am, the more apparent they'll become. Also, wherever knowledge, facts or hard evidence is lacking, I willing trust my gut; it's never lead me astray.

Honestly, I don't know what i'd do without them.

* 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Does sleeping count? XD the best way of recharging that I can think of involved a dark room, dimly-light... and just me, alone, either in complete silence, or with moderate-to-loud music blaring away. Some place where I can meditate, reflect, relax. I find the more dreary the atmosphere, the faster I actually energize (For example, terrible storm raging outside, sound of strong winds, all by myself in a dark empty house with a small fire - this ideal situation just gets me all perked up, makes me happy just thinking about it! - i'd probably want to have a few drinks and then "party" alone with my music.) Lets just say that in an empty and post-apocalyptic world, i'd be your new best friend! You'd definitely want me there. <3

Social outings are the most draining thing for me. Either that, or constantly having to be the focus or centre of attention (usually pertaining to strangers and not so much close friends.) I feel the most "drained" on those rare occasions after having consuming copious amounts of alcohol, and I guess I mentally recharge during these instances where I like to give my body a break.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I repress most external displays of emotion, and i'm reticent in revealing more about myself (identity-wise) unless i'm completely comfortable and trusting of that person or persons. Why? Because those are my deepest thoughts and feelings reflecting my core values and life's meaning; I'm only intent on ever revealing the deep deep stuff to a select few people throughout my life.

From what I can tell, my internal thought process remains the same - it just factors and takes new things into consideration (as it's always doing regardless of the situation.)






Inanna said:


> It is more important to be true to yourself than to please others.


Absolutely!


Inanna said:


> Monotony, drudgery and the mundane bore you.


Simply looking at those words instills a sense of boredom in my mind. I don't typically mind these things (in a working environment) provided that there's a fair amount of personal space or freedom. The past 7 years of my life have been pretty much the same thing day in, day out (my mother leads practically the same lifestyle, and when I see her she always asks: "Aren't you bored? Don't you ever get bored? I'm bored..." - to which my answer is usually something along the lines of: *shrug* "Not really." or "Yeah, sometimes.") I'm not exactly sure how to go about answering this one.


Inanna said:


> 5. I am guessing you don't like people to "coddle" or "control" you. You don't "coddle" or "control" others..and you would appreciate the same in return. YOu just want people to tell you what they want, but don't try to manipulate your feelings in any way.
> 6. LET OTHER LET YOU BE YOU!
> 
> I may be totally off base, but I am an INFP and really "felt" much of your internal struggle with this. I score higher as an INFJ on tests...but in reality, I am a true P.


I can be fairly manipulative if I want to, but i'm not because it's something that i'm acutely aware of (especially coming from other people.) The biggest thing is that I don't like is "being 'expected of' by others." I don't normally have expectations for others, and that's what i'd truly like to have returned. (Different, but perhaps simialr enough?) This also reminds me of how I hate accepting "gifts" or "favours" - if I do something for someone else, then it's usually done out of the kindness of my heart and they generally don't need to pay me back; however, i'm on the receiving end, then omg... When I feel "indebted" or "obligated to return a favor" it's slow-ticking time-bomb of pending distress. (Same reason I haven't applied for a home loan. If something on a payment plan, i'm insistant that I either pay upfront or not at all.) An odd little quirk...

No, I don't appreciate manipulation directed at me, and I'll definitely pick up on it right off the bat, (i'm self-conscious plus i'm in their head analyzing them, so yeah, it's kinda difficult to miss!) In any case, it's a surefire way for someone to gain my (silent) dislike, very early on in any sort of relationship.

I don't usually mind if people aren't straight-forward with me about their wants/needs. (Unless it's a boss... With _bucketloads_ of expectations.... :I) In most of cases, odds are that i've instinctively keyed in on whatever it is, and thus already know before they've actually told me. (A lot of the time when people (acquaintances or somplete strangers) have confided in me, I knew exactly what they were working towards getting off of their chest a good 5-10 minutes before they built up the guts to even touch upon it. (and when I find out that I was right, it always makes me smile. <- Really big source of self-gratification from doing this.))


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Felidire said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I can understand people saying they Fi in you. I personally don't see it at all. I just see a ton of intuition:



> At first I thought "Must be trying to drag food to his nest... Uh, that grass doesn't look very palatable... OH! Derp, he's trying to get a drink. Sheesh. Careful little dude!" - Then I focused in more on the ambient green, the reflection, and then began trying to guess what's in the surroundings/background. Assuming it's not a manip, this is a pretty nice shot imo.


Right off the bat nothing about this seems very Si. It's not impressionistic its just 'here's how it appears.' Very matter of fact. Focusing on the green, the reflection, etc, not really paying much attention to the impression the image provokes in you which would be Si.

As far as intuition these catch my eye


> • "Get real, the car's already fallen apart once, if it's gonna break down on the way back home then i'd rather it not be at 3am..."
> 
> • "Yeah right... You're gonna get absolutely sloshed, i'm gonna end up walking home and then i'll never trust you again..."
> 
> ...


Those last couple of your quotes absolutely SCREAM intuition. It would be almost criminal to call you any other type because your intuition preference is so pronounced. You literally read between the lines of situations, trust your gut feelings, make hunches or inferences and then see if they are actually correct and so on. You are a classic intuitive. 

None of the normal Fi/the world doesn't live up to my expectations/struggling between what I feel deep down and what I'm compelled to do and all that sort of stuff thats so typical of Introverted Feeling types. You just come across as very intuitive and your scores seem to match. The very low sensation score is usually a giveaway that you might lean more N (especially with F/T being more or less equal which probably wouldn't be the case as much with a INFP given they are Feeling types -- one would expect to see a clear Feeling preference unless the test didn't properly differentiate between the two). 

I do get something of an Intuition+Feeling vibe but of the two intuition is much, much more pronounced (people run away with Ne in INFPs and think Ne is the strongest function or something when it is not -- INFPs revolve around evaluation and their feeling function not intuition). You clearly revolve around intuition with a little Feeling thrown in for good measure. INFJ.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

So, the inventor speaking.
If someone posts asking what type they are, and the word count is over 300 in their initial question, we have automatically brought it down to either INFP or INTP.

No one else will spend the excruciating detailed time for such introspection.

From there, if they talk about manipulate, feelings of any kind, or the health or wellbeing of anyone, including themselves, they are an INFP.
If they talk about chess, destroying something or someone, or proving someone wrong, INTP.

In this case, he said Smile.

Smile. INTP's don't smile unless someone is dying or wounded. And this is not the case, so it leaves INFP.


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

It may be really helpful if a few INFPs and INFJs could perhaps point out some things that i've said which mirrors their personality/thought processes/priorities, etc. If something sounds the complete opposite, that may help even more.



LiquidLight said:


> I mean I can understand people saying they Fi in you. I personally don't see it at all. I just see a ton of intuition:


That's certainly what it feels like - and I use the word 'feel' loosely there, because it's less of a feeling and more something that i'm simply aware of. (I can't think of an adequate way to describe it, which I find rather annoying.)



LiquidLight said:


> Right off the bat nothing about this seems very Si. It's not impressionistic its just 'here's how it appears.' Very matter of fact. Focusing on the green, the reflection, etc, not really paying much attention to the impression the image provokes in you which would be Si.


Isn't Si at the butt-end of the INFJ's congnitive process chart?

ww.infjorinfp.com/docs/RolesOfTheProcesses.htm

Since I was having so much trouble distinguishing between Fi/Ne & Fe/Ni, I was thinking i'd probably have more luck placing my type by trying to identify those 4 shadow processes. I haven't had much luck though.



LiquidLight said:


> make hunches or inferences and then see if they are actually correct and so on. You are a classic intuitive.


Yep, that's exactly what I do. The thing about this though, is that I will try to recall past instances, in order to identify how certain past events played out, or how they correlate, and then apply what I 'think' in order to get the most understanding and usefulness out of said gut feeling.

I don't consider myself much of a "head-in-the-past" type of guy. Sure, there's a few things here and there that I miss, but i'm not one who's very prone to nostalgia. I remember most traumatic events vividly, everything else is kind of a blur (i'll remember what the atmosphere and surroundings were like) but the "lessons", "values" and "signs" are usually pretty clear. Even if I can't remember the people, the situation, or even what transpired for that matter, I'll be able to remember the "lesson" very clearly; it'll be something that I've assimilated and taken in to my "values". It was either categorized and then stored several years ago, or it was discarded. Accessing that lesson/value will more than likely bring up some hazy memory that I'd forgotten existed.



drmiller100 said:


> So, the inventor speaking.
> If someone posts asking what type they are, and the word count is over 300 in their initial question, we have automatically brought it down to either INFP or INTP.
> 
> No one else will spend the excruciating detailed time for such introspection.
> ...


You know, I was actually going to mention playing chess nearly every single day during highschool at lunch (really fun because I like strategy, planning 10 steps ahead, trying to bait (this is manipulative) my opponent into making a wrong move, playing into a trap, etc. This is a fun exercise, and what I like most is acting dumb, making seemingly bad moves, and trying to interpret their actions to figure out what it is they're trying to bait me into.) but yeah, chess didn't seem very relevant at the time, and I always try to cut these things down to make them as clear and concise as possible. (Which i'm _terrible_ at, by the way! But it's still a strong value.) XD

I'll admit that I tend to go overboard with writing, i'm doing it right now, and it's not subject only to explanatory texts such as this one. In fact, the reason that I quit creative story-writing and took up art instead was because I developed a habit to read, and then re-read, and then re-re-read the same sentences over and over and over again; rephrasing and rewording until they'd lost all relevance or meaning. (This is also the reason why I tend to avoid forums! This behaviour eats up a lot of my time, and I highly value my 'time' ... which I totally forgot to include on that list of values I posted yesterday...)

About the "smile". I meant that more as a "makes me smile on the inside", because I read my gut feeling correctly which lead to a 100% accurate deduction. (A great source of gratification for me.) I do smile a lot though, actually i'm smiling intermittently right now as I write this, and for absolutely no discernable reason. I'm very facially-animated (especially with the eyebrows! - If you want a general idea of what's going on inside my head, you check 'dem brows!) If we're having a face-to-face conversation and I abruptly pause, if I furrow my brow then i'm probably considering or pondering something deeply. Theoretically, one or both would have to move whenever I smiled, too. If they didn't then the person looking at me wouldn't know if I was giving a sad smile, a "wtf? XD" smile, or a "wow....." smile - or yeah, you get the idea.

*Edit:*_ I just realized why my posts are so drawn out. I try to answer as many of the reader's potential questions which may or may not arise before they've had a chance to even ask them. It's intended as a time-saver "why answer the questions later when I can do it right now?" but it only serves to flood my posts with superfluous information and wastes my time in the process.

I'll be very mindful of that from now on._


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@_Felidire_
You show a lot Ji dom traits as opposed to Pi, in a lot of your descriptions and even when you talked about the ant. 
With the ant you started off with the ant is gathering food and went to story mode like you do also in a lot of your writing. As you put it "Then I focused in" on the the picture and how it looks which was not much of a definite Se or Si even Ne or Ni, you described it as ambient green, the reflection, and then began trying to guess what's in the surroundings/background" The ambient green and trying to guess what is in the background only thing that sticks out to me.

I have a lot of difficulty trying to single out a belief and then fabricate a situation to where it would apply, kinda shows a non Pi dom trait. To me a Pi dom would have more of a hard time picking which situation where to apply than as you put it.

Without pointing out everything in your post that points to a Ji dom in these two alone in your own words perceiving is secondary.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, not a Pi dom (Ni/Si), and there was a lot of Fi in there. So, INFP.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

here's an article spelling out the differences between the dominant/auxiliary functions of INFP and INFJ ~ it may help you figure it out:

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-articles/126361-conundrum-infj-vs-infp.html#post3310548


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm just looking at this purely functionally. Ignoring all descriptions of type (because those are arbitrary). And all I see is a lot of intuition and a basic overall rejection of sensation. And not only that you routinely keep saying "yes! yes! that's what I do." That's just my impression. You really own it much more so than an Introverted Feeling probably would. And the OPs test scores seem to back that up. Now maybe you're a Ni-Fi Introverted Intuitive (obviously you won't have an MBTI type but that doesn't mean it can't exist) but I personally just do not see you as Feeling type. You don't have the issues around your thinking and some of the other giveaways generally of feeling type. 

One of these should hit home for you
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html (Inferior Se)
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html (inferior Te)


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey ya @_Felidire_, your random tidbits sound very INFJ to me (they actually sound exactly like me :laughing: :shocked: :tongue: ).



> *A few random tidbits of info...*
> - I have a very strong and intricate system of internal values which I adhere to. (I like to analyze things, and then weigh up the "information & loose facts" against my "gut feeling" and "internal value hierarchy."
> - I'm extremely analytical of other people's personalities and mindsets, not consciously or anything, I just poke around inside their head, inferring and categorizing them & their choices in accordance to my values and outlook on life.
> - Hermit; I'm very selective about the people that I spend time with... It's pretty much impossible to offend me, and I can tolerate just about anyone (I'd describe it as kind of like me throwing up a buffer between myself and others?) Anyhow, I like to avoid unnecessary conflict, infighting and confrontations. I'll try to "deem" someone as either emotionally compatible or incompatible before "committing" or "accepting" that person into my life (my life is 99% stress free, and I like it that way.) I like to take time away in order to meditate or reflect on things, but I never feel "down." That internal flame never stops burning.)
> ...


While no test is perfect, some are better than others when it comes to straight forward questions that can be easily understood and interpreted so as to actually give you more accurate assessment. At least it can help you narrow the focus a bit :happy:. For instance, while I usually test as INFJ, occasionally I get results saying I am ENFJ or INFP with the addendum "you may also consider INFJ/ENFJ/INFP" if the trait description don't seem right to me. This is where I've found understanding Jung's cognitive functions more helpful than MBTI alone.

Here's something I've found really helpful in helping me see the difference between the two types. Maybe it'll help shed some light for you too.








And also this about MBTI and Jung --> http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh boy was hoping to never run into that ridiculous video ever again on here, sorry @MooseAndSquirrel I didn't mean that against you at all.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Oh boy was hoping to never run into that ridiculous video ever again on here, sorry @_MooseAndSquirrel_ I didn't mean that against you at all.


Haha, myjazz, none taken roud:. Curious as to what you don't like about it. I've actually found the content (not so much the delivery) to be pretty helpful...


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

MooseAndSquirrel said:


> Haha, myjazz, none taken roud:. Curious as to what you don't like about it. I've actually found the content (not so much the delivery) to be pretty helpful...


As you put it the delivery right of the bat to me was complete arrogance. The person even said something like this, stop googling what MBTI is as I go over how it is. When he does it is like he gathered all the stereotypes he could and made a video that had more inconsistencies than than anything. To me, this video would be more misguiding than helpful especially if someone is already in a unsure state of type. 
Kinda seems like some idiot full of himself making a video for google as some awesome authority of information. Even though he kinda put's people down for using google, kinda begs the question how much more should he be put down for making this video for google?


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to buck the crowd and vote INFP, or maybe ISFP. I can't get past the overwhelming blast of Fi to see anything else.

I'll grant that maybe it's Fe putting up a smokescreen to protect Ni or Si, but if I ever considered stealing someone's water or knocking over a bank, I certainly wouldn't admit it in public.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

Additional: I also considered INTJ with Fi gone wild, but I don't think that Te would voice plans like those either. They lack details and probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

*you had me at "strong and intricate system of internal values which I adhere to"*



Felidire said:


> - I have a very strong and intricate system of internal values which I adhere to. (I like to analyze things, and then weigh up the "information & loose facts" against my "gut feeling" and "internal value hierarchy."
> - I'm extremely analytical of other people's personalities and mindsets, not consciously or anything, I just poke around inside their head, inferring and categorizing them & their choices in accordance to my values and outlook on life.


That's Fi (Introverted feeling). Big time Fi. INFPs are Fi dominant. INFJs don't have Fi in our main (first 4) cognitive function stack at all. 

I say INFP, myself.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

It seems more like the initial question should be INFP or ISFP


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

Seems like the general consensus is INFP then. Haven't really looked much into ISFP, read a few random descriptions about them just now (googlelulz) and they all seemed rather conflicting. It's pretty hard for me to imagine not being an N.



emerald sea said:


> here's an article spelling out the differences between the dominant/auxiliary functions of INFP and INFJ ~ it may help you figure it out:


Thanks, that was a very insightful post. I related to a lot of the Ne "puzzle-piecing", " symbolization/meaning" and "just knowing". I'm not as sure about the Ni, but I do a lot of backtracking when I think. Build up potential possibilities, and then try to narrow them down to the one(s) that I feel apply the most; quite often i'll find myself stepping back 2 or 3 "dots" and then taking one step left because something just sprang to mind, or I feel that I overlooked something of significance.


* *




You mention that the Fe _"takes action to adjust its own behavior in a way that will change that temperature back to the desired setting" _- it's not too difficult for me to look back and remember the times where - if someone around me is angry for whatever reason, and they're verbally expressing their feelings/emotions to me - I do tend to mirror another person's temperament in an attempt to relate to them and make them feel better (it just seems like the most logical way to cool down someone who's riled up as fast as possible.) I'm a very empathic person.

_"An Fi user has strong internal values and everything is measured against them"_ - This one really does sum me up. So yes, I'm probably an Fi/Ne... but deep down it's really annoying me, because I feel that I connected with 2, maybe 3 times more of what you mentioned about Fe/Ni in that post. most of those J functions simply resonated, whereas the majority of the "Fi" and "Ne" explanations felt to me like hazy "maybes", "I supposes" and "yeah I guess that could be me's" at best.

I can be sympathetic, (it usually takes precedence if i'm trying to maintain distance or prevent involvement/connection) but I think i'm more empathic to a fault. If someone's sitting there crying over a breakup, I put myself in their position (or rather, I become that person, I am now this person; what was my partner, family, friends and living situation like? I feel this way because..? What am I currently feeling? Examine this new set of values I've temporarily adopted in order to defragment this person's emotions.) Probably doesn't make much sense, I find it difficult to explain.

on the enneagram test I was assigned 5w6 - I skimmed through most of the various types and personally felt that 5w4, 4w5 and (I think it was) 9w1 all seemed to reflect me rather well. Haven't looked much into enneagram as of yet, though.

This post did help me better differentiate between the two though, and I'll be paying closer attention to my own thoughts and decision making over the next couple days.






LiquidLight said:


> One of these should hit home for you
> *ttp://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html (Inferior Se)
> *ttp://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html (inferior Te)




* *




Haha, Ni/Ne. I probably have some underlying, yet-to-be diagnozed mental condition. XD
(well probably not, but i'd seriously stifle a laugh if that turned out to be the case.)

Important Dominant Features:
INFP: --"
_Habitual approach to people: nonjudgmental, understanding, and forgiving."_
(The "forgiving" part is a big no-no.)

_"They seek to affirm all parties in a controversy and thus readily see the validity of contradictory points of view."_
I'll take in all opinions and perspectives, research, back one that best reflects my values, research opposing points of view more than the one i've chosen. Sometimes upon researching i'll find that facts lean in favor of another party, but I may continue to back what i'd initially chosen on the basis that "it feels like the right choice." Even if it's logically fallible, i'll just pray that they don't catch on and view things in the same light. (I'll already be compiling counter-arguments in the off-chance and the time that it takes for them to catch on... and "counter-arguments" is all that I'll have to work with - I can't refute a central point that's fundamentally flawed on my end!)

I know, that doesn't sound very good, but that's me sticking by 'what feels right' or 'what feels true to me' (even if I know i'm wrong) in process of debate (I reeeeally hate debating with people!) XD

_"INTJs and INFJs readily modify their incorrect conclusions when they receive convincing contradictory new information."_

I do this frequently, but usually only internally (without expressing or letting others know) I also mentioned in response to EmeraldSea how I'm always "stepping back 2 or 3 'dots' and then taking a step left because something new came to mind". I'm doing that right now, thinking that I may have confused or overlooked something important.

_Crisis situation:_ I can't pick one or the other, because what I _always_ do is slink back in order to avoid any sort of responsibility. I assess the decisions and the ability of the "person that i'm following", even though 90% of the time, I know exactly how to handle whatever it is that needs to be done; in a better, faster, and more efficient manner. Sometimes i'll watch them fail completely without intervention, sometimes i'll step in and be the hero - but what usually happens is i've remained idle for far too long, and by this time things have degraded beyond any possibility of intervention on my part. (In any case, I could probably handle it better on my own, from scratch, without other people cluelessly interfering and getting in my way!)

_Regarding the workplace:_ When people casually shrug off any forewarning that I try to provide, it usually ends with an "I told you so." (or rather, I feel like saying that oh so very often to people, but I don't because they'll misconstrue and view it as an "i'm better/smarter than you" instead of a "next time consider my help/advice.")

As far as importance at work, in order to feel comfortable I would need guaranteed freedom, creativity or alone time. I'm VERY improvisational (back in my highschool drama class, I absolutely hated every bit of attention during group plays, but what I found exhilirating was the constant need to improvise due to my group forgetting or failing to pay attention to my thorough planning. "Oh crap, they're staring.. What do I do now?.. This'll do!" (That's not something i'd like to do often, but I do enjoy a bit of those occasional quick-paced interpret/react/interpret/react situations.

This also reminds me of the little INFP/INFJ chart from a week or two ago, where I highlighted things which stood out, and key values pertaining to myself.

*ttp://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4046/mbtidistinguishingjp.jpg
(I've thoroughly tested those problem-solving steps at the bottom, and since concluded that I 'look at the larger picture' first, and then 'consider people' second. Absolutely 100% positive beyond a doubt.)

..Same thing again - it's 5am and i've gone through both pages. Certain things from both posts jump out and strike me as being a close-to-perfect fit, then the next 1 or 2 paragraphs land completely off the mark.

Upon reading the "Lengthy Episodes in the Grip" section for the INTJ/INFJ, I thought I may have finally figured it out! ..but then, I read the INFP version which felt like a swift kick in the gut. A lot of qualities from both appear to match, but i'll go back and read over it a second time tomorrow.






myjazz said:


> As you put it the delivery right of the bat to me was complete arrogance. The person even said something like this, stop googling what MBTI is as I go over how it is. When he does it is like he gathered all the stereotypes he could and made a video that had more inconsistencies than than anything. To me, this video would be more misguiding than helpful especially if someone is already in a unsure state of type.


Hahaha, I was thinking the exact same thing when I first watched this video (it was a little while back.) It actually slightly confused me.

Before I began looking more in-depth into mbti, I frequently noted how a lot of people would use INFP/INFJ qualities/traits/preferences seemingly interchangeably. It felt as if their descriptions were constantly being switched back and forth in accordance to the opinionated author representing/blogging them.



NighTi said:


> I'll grant that maybe it's Fe putting up a smokescreen to protect Ni or Si, but if I ever considered stealing someone's water or knocking over a bank, I certainly wouldn't admit it in public.



* *




This made me laugh so hard for some reason, rofl. xD well it was hypothetical and nothing really personal, so I don't mind being honest~

...Which reminds me - this _is_ a forum, and the vast majority of people usually behave somewhat different online than how they do in person. (notice how i'm pumping out novel-sized posts with an extrovert score of 20%, as a person who doesn't normally enjoy sharing his opinions to others.) Asides from that I think i'm pretty consistent, but it's something always worth the consideration. I probably wouldn't be saying /any/ of this stuff to a counselor.

(Are INFPs or INFJs more prone to forgetting long-winded/detailed theories and then have them spring back to mind completely out of the blue?) Whenever I think of something like that, I'll know that if I don't write it down immediately, then with 5 minutes the thought will be lost to me, quite possibly for good.

..and I can never recall words or names properly! Whenever someone asks me something, say the name of a movie, it's always a case of: _"HNNG! The name is 7 letters long, 3-syllables, and the third letter is a P!" - _It feels so bizarre, like a mental crossword... but it happens almost every day (and yes, I get laughed at for it.)

I'm also notoriously good at feeling sorry for inanimate objects. This makes me feel like a complete idiot. >>;


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

Just gonna dump a few test results in here, for future reference:

Keys2cognition.com --
Cognitive Process - Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use):

extraverted Sensing (Se) *************** (19.2)
(limited use)
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************** (21.7)
(limited use)
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************** (30.8)
(good use)
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************************** (45.1)
(excellent use)
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************** (21.6)
(limited use)
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************ (19.7)
(limited use)
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************************* (40.4)
(excellent use)
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************** (42.1)
(excellent use)


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

@cyamitide posted this video in another thread and I really liked it





PS. Tests don't tell you anything


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

Normally I don't take those tests seriously, but unlike the rest, this one _doesn't feel wrong _to me. In fact, it feels _so_ true to me that i'm stating that it's correct, (and that it would take a copious amount of evidence to compel me to think otherwise!) =P

I thought Ne would've been up there with the rest, but i'm strangely content with what i'm looking at - as if all the pieces simply fall into place; even if I could move them I wouldn't want to. (It would also explain why I read people so effortlessly, and it seems to reflect everyone's varying comments on seeing either my 'intuition' or 'overwhelming Fi'.) So with Ni and Fi so obviously pronounced, I don't think I can 'truly' represent either. (Perhaps as I grow older some of those lesser functions will get bumped up a couple notches, maybe then.)

You also said in your first post that


> "_The "*A few random tidbits of info...*" gives me a hunch that you don't use Ne"_


which imo would seem close enough to be considered correct?

I really really like this guy's video, very thorough and he seems right on the money to me. (and yet, I still associate with traits from both. Not just a few either, I could write a hefty list.) According to him, i'd physically give off more of an INFP first impression, but through social interaction, you'd likely be met with a lot more INFJ-like qualities.



LiquidLight said:


> Now maybe you're a Ni-Fi Introverted Intuitive


Oddly enough, I've been having quite the incessant urge to PM you these past couple days. (I didn't because I hate asking for other people's help), but following the first few posts my instinct was to "pay particualrly close attention to both your and Acerbusvenator's opinions", because it "felt key to figuring myself out". (Unfortunately Acerbusvenator didn't say too much. I sensed a great deal of animosity surrounding them, as if they don't see eye-to-eye with other forumgoers, or hesitated from posting more in here because they weren't entirely comfortable, or for whatever other reason... Totally random tangent, I dunno why I even brought that up!)

Anyhow, I both value and appreciate everyone's input greatly, but you definitely gave me the most to think about - and in retrospect (i'm far from being an expert, but) I feel that you pretty much hit the nail on the head. So thanks! ^^


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> @_cyamitide_ posted this video in another thread and I really liked it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His idea of INFJ's might be correct enough - I'm not sure. But he obviously dislikes and looks down at Fi-types (Fi-types not having a backbone). This results in a lot of stereotyping in the video, more specifically on generalised surface behaviour. 


Why did he choose to focus on the judging functions and not include the intuitive ones at all? Well, he typed himself as an Se dominant, so the intuitive functions might be rather foreign to him. Still, it makes it all lack some very important things about these two intuitive types.


Ni would be the strongest point of the INFJ, but not in the INFP's functional stack. Ne is the INFP's auxiliary. Completely avoiding to include this in a comparison between the two types means that you don't include THE most important aspect of the INFJ. This makes the comparison rather simplistic and one-sided. There are some good things here and there, but the picture is not very complete.


Looking at his videos about INTP's and ISTP's, I can honestly say that I do not relate to these descriptions. It might be that I'm not a Ti dominant. I wouldn't completely rule that out, but I don't think that is the reason. INTP's not caring about anything, and especially not politics? Not true. People aren't robots. Try again.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@Felidire , the cognitive function pattern you posted looks like INFJ (NiFeTiSe). Your N shows a differentiation that your F does not, so it looks to me like your Ni is dominant and your Fe is auxiliary. By the book, it has to be Fe rather than Fi because introverts have extraverted auxiliaries.

Another interpretation would be that you're actually an INTJ with an over-developed tertiary Fi (NiFiTeSe). 

Learn how you decide what is _important_ and you'll have your type figured out.


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

Longhair said:


> His idea of INFJ's might be correct enough - I'm not sure. But he obviously dislikes and looks down at Fi-types (Fi-types not having a backbone). This results in a lot of stereotyping in the video, more specifically on generalised surface behaviour.


Yeah he gave off that impression - might even offend a lot of people, but I much appreciated his candor.

When he said:
_"Fi vs Ti"_, _"Fi users = INFP"_ and then _"INFJs have more of a backbone" _I just burst out laughing.

"Oh, ok, so i'm spineless, then? Thanks... That's good to know... Lmao!" xD
(Althought I do get what he's saying and i'd be inclined to agree with him.)



NighTi said:


> Learn how you decide what is _important_ and you'll have your type figured out.


Yeah, i'll keep on trying.

I'm probably not in the best state of mind to attempt this atm. I'm kind of just zorbing out; looking at the screen; re-phrasing everything that I write, but none of it seems to convey exactly what i'm thinking. (I feel fine, but a little bit... disconnected?)

Suffice to say, I find this really, really hard. I could easily list out _the_ values of importance to me that influence a decision, but I haven't the foggiest on _how_ I come about determing those values. (I'm sure i'll figure it out eventually, it'll just spontaneously hit me in the back of the head when i'm not thinking about the problem like most things do.)

Thanks~


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

That "INTJ with a broken Fi" theory is pretty good, so I compared the two, and (this'll sound really dumb) I just kept on getting this really 'bad feeling' whenever I looked at Te; like I wanted to stab it because it's some foreign body that 'didn't belong there', or something.

I've also noticed that i'm more Se-oriented when _both_ forms of intuition have been knocked out of commission, (which rarely happens and i'm usually quick to recover from - but it did last night.) I think I defer more and more to my Ne in lieu of Ni - as it gradually declines; eventually but briefly settling on Se as they rapidly recharge. I Guess that's why I used the word 'disconnected'.

Also, if you can consciously switch between the functions on the horizontal axis (I dunno whether consciously being able to switch between Fe/Ti and using them in tandem would produce somewhat similar results to someone utilizing dominant Fi?) But in any case, it would certainly explain why Fi is so insanely developed and sees such frequent use (It runs horizontal to Te - which like I said gives me an icky feeling whenever I look at it.)

I don't claim to be more intelligent than the next person that I meet, but I _do_ consider myself to be rather insightful and wise. That crazy-high-Fi in the senex position could perhaps explain why i'm such a loving/friendly/caring/adaptive person, yet sapient, critical and overly vindictive/revenge-driven at the same time.)

and this is just speculation, but Ni seems like it would be rather difficult to pick up on for the majority of people? So when comparing an INFP to an INFJ, you'd see (Fi) vs (both Fe & Ti), that could possibly be one of the bigger reasons why so many people (particularly the newer ones) have such a hard time distinguishing between the two?


*Edit*: If any of this doesn't add up then do let me know, I may have overlooked or had the wrong idea about a particular function. Though in my own mind I've already proven it to myself - firmly believing that I was Ni/Fi, and then whimsically adjusting my original hypothesis to better coincide with new information and better possibilities as they came to mind.


----------

